# Sherfame



## MMM18 (Sep 29, 2020)

I've heard a lot of people mention their poodles have sherfame lines but have not heard anyone mention getting their dogs directly from Sherfame. Does anyone have experience directly with Sherfame poodles?


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

You might want to check on Rose an Poos great directory Has been very helpful for others. Here is a link to Sherfame from that directory -https://www.poodleforum.com/search/156828/?q=sherfame&o=relevance


----------

